# 0-Day-Lücke: Angriffe auf Schwachstelle im Adobe Reader



## Newsfeed (21 Februar 2009)

<img src=http://images.pcwelt.de/images/pcwelt/bdb/1956800/1956895/72x56.jpg width=72 height=56 alt="" border=1>




*0-Day-Lücke: Angriffe auf Schwachstelle im Adobe Reader*[SIZE=-1][/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]Im Adobe Reader sowie in Acrobat ist eine als kritisch eingestufte Sicherheitslücke entdeckt worden, die bereits für gezielte Angriffe ausgenutzt wird. Ein Update, das die Schwachstelle beseitigen würde, gibt es noch nicht.[/SIZE]














Weiterlesen...


----------

